# Collar Sizing



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey folks! 

I am upgrading my pup's collar from his puppy collar that's maxed in length to a collar he'll be using from here on out. I'm looking to get one in black and blaze orange with a safety ring and I.D. plate. 

My challenge is the ones I like are online at http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-w--dee-1--collar.html

So, I don't have the opportunity to try it on him before purchasing like I would in a store. 

Based on the sizing chart on the website(scroll down on the site), I should be getting the smallest size they offer. However, he is only 6 months old and I'm not sure how much more he will grow and fill out.

I measure his neck at about 13-14 inches where his collar rests at the correct tightness. 

Is this the measurement you think I should use for purchasing, or should I adjust it up/down?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My adult wirehair fits the 15NS at its loosest sizing with a comfortable two finger width slack. The measurement at the base of her skull is about 13.5" pulled snug and around 14.5" mid neck. First one was purchased when she was 5-6 months and the second when she 2 years, same size and only because I wanted a new color; they're still both in great shape. So I'd think you'd be good for a while with the 15NS.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

*Thanks!*



einspänner said:


> My adult wirehair fits the 15NS at its loosest sizing with a comfortable two finger width slack. The measurement at the base of her skull is about 13.5" pulled snug and around 14.5" mid neck. First one was purchased when she was 5-6 months and the second when she 2 years, same size and only because I wanted a new color; they're still both in great shape. So I'd think you'd be good for a while with the 15NS.


Thanks. This is very helpful. How old is your girl now?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy to help. She'll be 5 next week! Wirehairs are typically a bit larger then the originals, so she tends to be sized more similarly to male shorthair Vs than to females.


----------

